# Riley's New Trick!! Link



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Riley's New Trick, Spin!! - YouTube  I am so proud of my puppy Riley May!! She's so smart, and is a very fast learner!! She learned this new trick in less than 5 minutes!! I am very proud of her!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done! Make sure you teach the spin in both directions (and I'm loving the clicker!)


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Well done! Make sure you teach the spin in both directions (and I'm loving the clicker!)
> 
> Riley's New Trick, Spin!! - YouTube


 

Ahaha, I will teach her to turn the other way when we work on this for a few more days to proof it!! Thank you, I also love my clicker too!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wonderful thing about the clicker is you don't have to wait to teach a new thing. Our dogs should just start 'offering' behaviors to get the treats. In fact, initially we are NOT supposed to talk at all so our dogs can figure out what we want and only add the verbal once they are 'getting it'. 





 
And have you tried any 'free shaping' yet?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wonderful thing about the clicker is you don't have to wait to teach a new thing. Our dogs should just start 'offering' behaviors to get the treats. In fact, initially we are NOT supposed to talk at all so our dogs can figure out what we want and only add the verbal once they are 'getting it'.
> 
> Dog Training Tip of the Day- Adding a Verbal Cue - YouTube
> 
> ...


 

I am a friend of Emily Larlham!! She's moving to Sweden to be with her girlfriend (now engaged)!! She's an amazing clicker trainer, and has helped me before!! I have been training dogs' for 2 years using the clicker, so I know almost everything about it!! I actually lured her into the spin, clicked, and then treated. Two times luring she started offering it herself, so I decided to go ahead and teach it. She also offered her trick turn, where she spins the other way!! I know I said below that I was going to wait, but how can I wait when she's offering it to me!! What a clever little girl!! I have recently decided to go ahead and train some tricks. I haven't actually had any treats or toys that she would work for, but I finally got some and decided to teach her something new, but simple too. She knows her basic, sit, down, Riley come, and paw. She also knows her boundries, and now she knows spin and turn!!! Tomorrow after work I am going to go over everything she knows, except boundries because she knows that really good!! If she can ace it then I'll teach her a new easy trick, but I don't want to go to fast, so probably one more trick to teach, and then proof the ones she already knows for a few days to make sure she understands my hand signals, and voice cues!!


----------



## Joshherd (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow five minutes! That is so cool. I always have to work and work with my dog.


----------

